# Anyone had a problem getting their new driver bonus?



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


I got mine about 24 hours after signing up and starting driving (it was a 30-tripper...doable easy in two weekend shifts)...appeared instantly on income counter when I hit that number... can't remember if I could cash it out for the 50¢ instapay or if it came Tuesday/Wednesday though

It took me <20 hours from beginning to sign up online to completion of background check and activation (mentor session 3 hrs after form submission, he was a total slacker & really liked my car so it was over before I realized we'd started)

Lyft pays. Correctly.

Uber scammed me on both bonuses, underpaid sign on and didn't register a pax referral I *know* was done cuz I helped make it happen


----------



## Cityrush90 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yea Lyft paid me the bonus. Uber scammed me.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Lyft bonus showed up in express pay a couple of minutes later after I hit the reequired #.
Uber paid me with the weekly pay.
No problems with either one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS if Lyft 'mentor' texts you to change location and it's a few reasonable miles, DO IT.

Yeah they're cheapasses gaming the mentor system, but that also means they aren't serious about running it like a highly discriminating and selective stealth interview, and won't shoot down your application (which they CAN do...some snide comment about "typical uber driver", and a thumbs down not our kind of person - and you never ever drive Lyft in this lifetime)

Or they could just drag their feet rescheduling until you cave


----------



## castthestone (Mar 15, 2016)

Now I'm a little concerned. Hit the required number of rides (50) just this past Saturday and my $350 new driver bonus still hasn't shown up.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Lyft sign in bonus showed up in my Express Pay the moment I hit required number of rides (30).


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

castthestone said:


> Now I'm a little concerned. Hit the required number of rides (50) just this past Saturday and my $350 new driver bonus still hasn't shown up.


Also I've read somewhere (don't know if its true) that you can count Passenger only ones towards any bonus or promotion guarantee. Perhaps you have not hit your required number of rides (50) by the count of unique passengers?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Also I've read somewhere (don't know if its true) that you can count Passenger only ones towards any bonus or promotion guarantee. Perhaps you have not hit your required number of rides (50) by the count of unique passengers?


It was no more than 2 trips for the same pax.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


You will just have to fight to get enough rides to obtain your bonus. I love Lyft but the business is not there yet and so many drivers jumped to Lyft thinking it will make up for the Uber price cuts.


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

If you think you got scammed out of your bonus. I got over $9k in bonuses taking away from me by Uber, after adding up all 64 drivers that signed up using my code. I decided to write a blog post about it and share it to people that Uber doesn't like to pay up. I ended up getting deactivated without a notice. I sent over 6 emails to find out what happened but got no response. So I went to where Uber gives free inspections to talk to an Uber employee and they said they deactivated me for Fraudulent Referrals which is total BS! I worked very hard to sign up new drivers for Uber! I feel very unappreciated and never using uber as a passenger again!


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


Lyft always pays their bonuses, I am not a fan of Ubers referral program, they ripped me off bad!!!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

What was the latest bonus?? 30 fares within your first 2 days?? 

Because I've been driving for Lyft for about a month, and haven't seen any bonus yet.


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> What was the latest bonus?? 30 fares within your first 2 days??
> 
> Because I've been driving for Lyft for about a month, and haven't seen any bonus yet.


You can go here to keep up on the updated driver bonus in major cities. 

login to your driver dashboard
click on driver referrals on the left hand side
click on the link that says eligible cities


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I received mine as promised the following Wednesday after I made quota...


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

RideshareSecrets said:


> If you think you got scammed out of your bonus. I got over $9k in bonuses taking away from me by Uber, after adding up all 64 drivers that signed up using my code. I decided to write a blog post about it and share it to people that Uber doesn't like to pay up. I ended up getting deactivated without a notice. I sent over 6 emails to find out what happened but got no response. So I went to where Uber gives free inspections to talk to an Uber employee and they said they deactivated me for Fraudulent Referrals which is total BS! I worked very hard to sign up new drivers for Uber! I feel very unappreciated and never using uber as a passenger again!


Dude that's a lot of $. I'd hire a lawyer over that.


----------



## rjthemagician (Jun 7, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


Yes UBER did burn me on sign up bonus and I didn't just do 30 rides. My first three weeks ( and this is in Temecula,Ca) 163 rides. They still refuse to pay up! LYFT paid me my 500.00 the same night I hit my number! YES OF COURSE I SWITCHED TO LYFT. LYFT also has tipping built into there app. they also care about their drivers. You work to many hours on the road and they will send you a notice that before you drive again you need at least 6 hours rest. THAT IS CALLED SAFETY!! Uber never ever did that and could care less if you drive 48 hours straight. To me this endangers you and your passengers but as long as Uber is making money "drive on". 
LYFT CARES AND PAYS what they owe you and you get 100% of the tip people leave on the app
Sign up for LYFT you won't be sorry. Any questions let me know!! Good luck!!


----------



## rjthemagician (Jun 7, 2016)

RideshareSecrets said:


> If you think you got scammed out of your bonus. I got over $9k in bonuses taking away from me by Uber, after adding up all 64 drivers that signed up using my code. I decided to write a blog post about it and share it to people that Uber doesn't like to pay up. I ended up getting deactivated without a notice. I sent over 6 emails to find out what happened but got no response. So I went to where Uber gives free inspections to talk to an Uber employee and they said they deactivated me for Fraudulent Referrals which is total BS! I worked very hard to sign up new drivers for Uber! I feel very unappreciated and never using uber as a passenger again!


I was wondering what steps you've taken to get your money? Legal? I have protected myself by screen shots of everything I have done for uber because when I heard of them burning people I figured insurance is best to have before I make the waves. Didn't trust them to go in after and change numbers and rides!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Uber was kinda difficult to deal with getting my sign on bonus they were doing a $500 referral for current Lyft drivers but they only gave me $100 I had to argue a bit and they ended up giving me $200 more so a total of $300 for 20 rides but still I feel they ripped me off $200 . 

Lyft was great I didn't get a sign up bonus because of the way I regrettably signed up , but I have signed up a few others to drive with Lyft and both myself and them got their bonus the second they hit the 50 ride count required . Not only that but you can instantly deposit it using a QuickPay for just 50 cents so it was nice all times being able to get the money seconds after they completed the 50th ride


----------



## DigginMyLife (May 11, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


Lyft paid me mine the very first week. I've had zero issues with them and have continued issues with Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


I did have an issue with Uber as the referral person, claimed the guy didn't sign up on my link.They give you 15 days to put somebody onto your link if they erred but I didn't check until guy was close to 50 rides,and it was past that timeframe oh well. I know now to just check with right after the guy signs up to make sure he's on your referral link. It was only for 200 bucks though I think.

Lyft paid me as soon as I hit 75 rides, got my $750 and haven't drove for them since



Adieu said:


> I got mine about 24 hours after signing up and starting driving (it was a 30-tripper...doable easy in two weekend shifts)...appeared instantly on income counter when I hit that number... can't remember if I could cash it out for the 50¢ instapay or if it came Tuesday/Wednesday though


24 hours? you got paid the bonus before you started driving?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I did have an issue with Uber as the referral person, claimed the guy didn't sign up on my link.They give you 15 days to put somebody onto your link if they erred but I didn't check until guy was close to 50 rides,and it was past that timeframe oh well. I know now to just check with right after the guy signs up to make sure he's on your referral link. It was only for 200 bucks though I think.
> 
> Lyft paid me as soon as I hit 75 rides, got my $750 and haven't drove for them since
> 
> 24 hours? you got paid the bonus before you started driving?


I think it was 24 hours after started driving. How he put it signed up and started driving. It looked confusing too.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> I think it was 24 hours after started driving. How he put it signed up and started driving. It looked confusing too.


Im sorry, what I meant was, you got paid BEFORE you completed the required number of trips?


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


I had other little issues with UBER but they seem like they are trying to improve for past week.
However I hadn't had any problems with sign up bonus.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I got my $150 driver bonus added to my account within an hour of my 20th ride. Express paid it out the next day.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Got paid for a $750 referral this week (plus $20 in rider referral). Have another referral working on $300, and another $300 referral I'll be mentoring tomorrow. Haven't driven in a couple weeks because the local office contracted me to help with the Express Drive program and do some ambassador work at events.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

I got mine ($500) immediately after crossing 50 rides, the same minute, in fact. Also, the person who referred me got her 500 bucks as well, no problems.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

It took me 28 days to get my first 50 rides. Got an email about an hour after the 50th ride saying i got the bonus.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I had a 75 ride requirement over 60 days for my $500 bonus. Made the 75th ride with weeks to spare and was able to cash out the bonus using express pay within a few minutes. I took screen shots just in case though, but the money got transferred without issues. Thank you Lyft!


----------



## Tboogie7 (May 11, 2017)

ND379 said:


> I read about Uber scamming people out of their referral and new driver bonuses all the time. Thinking about switching to Lyft but wanna make sure I'm not going to have to fight for my sign on bonus.


They will scam you to told me I didn't even use a referral code and didn't want to help either


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

What's a bonus?


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

The closer I got to earning the bonus, the slower my pings came in. Don't wait until the last day to make your number.


----------

